# Question about Speed Matching



## SSBN743 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have been working my tail off trying to get two loco's to Speed Match. Initially I started with Tsunami decoders and now have two BLI loco's.

Obviously Tsunami doesn't support CV's 5 and 6 whereas BLI does; however, on both systems I have come pretty dang close to getting them matched - but it's not perfect. I have a simple oval layout right now that is about 18 feet total with two 36" radius's on each end.

In that distance, at SS1 (a value of 5), my loco's are about 1/2" to 3/4" inch off, sometimes closer to 1/4" - either lagging or gaining depending on my trim settings - I CANNOT GET THEM ANY CLOSER and am driving myself insane; it would be great if I could set the trim to a .5 value - that's how close I am as measured by one digit down is way too slow and one digit up is way too fast.

Is that close enough? Will any damage be caused by coupling them with that difference? My guess is no; but I wanted to see what the experts think. I knew this was tedious, but jeez!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

All you're doing by fiddling with the CV's is adjusting how much DC current the decoder is providing to the motor. So, identical locos (manufacturer, and ideally, production run) with the identical decoder, you should be able to get them dead nuts on. Otherwise, that's close enough, unless you're going to try distributed power, in which case the speed difference may eventually stringline one or more cars in the center (slower loco behind) or cause the train to bunch up, forcing something off the track (slower loco in front).


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Back before DCC, we had no means of speed matching using straight DC. We just coupled them together and let 'em go. Don't recall having any real problems with engines that didn't run exactly the same.

I think your insanity over it is highly unnecessary ....

You can speed match two engines perfectly and six months from now, I guarantee they won't be speed matched exactly. Lubrication (or lack there-of), break-in time and even temperature swings will affect how an engine performs. Get them close and call it good.

Mark.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

As long as you're close enough so that neither loco is spinning or dragging its wheels,don't lose your sleep over it.Put the faster one up front then couple a train to the pair,the load then "tames" the faster one somewhat and the slower one has it easier.Locos then kind of "load match" themselves.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Speed matching, the Valhalla of DCC!


----------



## SSBN743 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok thanks guys. That's kind of what I thought, I just wanted to be sure I wouldn't damage anything.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I was thinking about this the other day. My guess was to put the slower loco ahead as the cars added to the faster one would slow it down and probably speed match. I have 2 steamers that I want to try and this was my thought. I can change ideas though!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The faster ahead is because the couplers do a better job at pulling,not so good pushing.


----------

